# Remraam - Renting for small family



## ChalotteG (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, i have recently moved to Dubai and am in search of accomodation for myself, husband and 20m old son. We have a budget of 65k a year and need a 2 bedroom place with a pool. 

I have found properties at Remraam, off the bypass road and the photos look nice. I am hoping to have a viewing tomorrow with an agent. I just wondered if anyone knew anything about Remraam, whether its got any shops there yet etc and what its like living there. My husband will be working at Repton school so needs to commute to Nad Al Sheba. 

I would also like to speak to landlords/developers direct, as the agent fees are so expensive! But a) i dont know how to get hold of them and b) i'm scared ill get ripped off by a fake landlord!

Any info would be great!!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

ChalotteG said:


> Hi, i have recently moved to Dubai and am in search of accomodation for myself, husband and 20m old son. We have a budget of 65k a year and need a 2 bedroom place with a pool.
> 
> I have found properties at Remraam, off the bypass road and the photos look nice. I am hoping to have a viewing tomorrow with an agent. I just wondered if anyone knew anything about Remraam, whether its got any shops there yet etc and what its like living there. My husband will be working at Repton school so needs to commute to Nad Al Sheba.
> 
> ...


unfortunately paying the agents is quite often the way, not all adverts will be direct and even when you do get a number quite often its an agent anyways, also doing the contracts yourself you have to be careful in case you get ripped off as its happens an awful lot.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello ChalotteG,

The Mirdif area is quite nice and may be suited to your needs.

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Flats & Villas for Rent in Shorooq Mirdif | Dubai Properties Group

Good luck!


----------

